# ttoc just paid for itself again



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i have been getting insurance quotes and for got to tell adrian flux i was a ttoc member so rang back and they gave me an extra Â£22 off  
so this year my ttoc membership must have paid for itself 10 times over [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

eh? your paying just over Â£2 a year for TTOC membership  I've been robbed :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> eh? your paying just over Â£2 a year for TTOC membership  I've been robbed :x


no but i also get 20% off labour costs and 10% off parts at teeside audi as a ttoc member and as i have had a 2nd avs service haldex oil/filter and brake fluid change and spent god knows what in the parts dept i have saved a tidy sum this year being in the ttoc


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Yes I got a discount from Adrian Flux for being a TTOC member - very pleased!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I better check who gives discount to TTOC members :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> I better check who gives discount to TTOC members :roll:


I have just sent in my application and monies for TTOC membership. Went for the three year option, lookes a fantastic offer. Is there not a list anywhere of available discounts?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I better check who gives discount to TTOC members :roll:
> ...


The list is being worked on at the moment and should be completed fairly soon.

3 years is the way to go - nice one 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks, I hope its a big list we have lots to buy 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I better check who gives discount to TTOC members :roll:
> ...


I'm on a 3 year sentence too :wink: and I believe I have seen a list somewhere??


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Hope to see it Thursday then cell mate  :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


I'll try to remember where I've seen it and dig it out.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

I think Clive is putting a NEW list together as per a thread a few below this one titled Club Discounts :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Yes, Clive is compiling a new list - oil, insurance, servicing, tuning .... 

Supply your own oil from our supplier for your next service and you save the membership cost on that alone - and get 4 issues of AbsoluTTe!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I should have asked Clive on Monday when I met him at the TT shop :roll:


----------

